# Zugriff auf Laufwerk mit Username und Passwort?



## Verjigorm (23. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

meine Software braucht Zugriff auf ein NetzLaufwerk, welches mit Username und Passwort geschützt ist.
Momentan spreche ich dieses Laufwerk so an:

```
protected static final File DIR = new File("\\\\demnz-ds-02\\parm2notes\\pqvob");
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, da Username und Passwort mit zu übergeben?
Wenn Nein, wie macht man dies denn?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## tuxedo (23. Sep 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Mir fällt da spontan nur ein das Laufwerk zu mappen oder JCifs zu verwenden (google hilft).

Weiß nicht ob die Pfad-Notation die du da verwendet hast (glaub das nennt sich UNC) Angabe von Benutzername und PW erlaubt.

- Alex


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Sep 2009)

Das einzige, was ich gefunden habe, war sowas:


```
Runtime.getRuntime( ).exec( "net use z:\\\\server\\share password /USER:domain\\username" );
```

Networking - Re: Mapping a local network drive on to local machine using java

was ich sehr merkwürdig finde


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2009)

Was ist daran merkwürdig? Damit mappst du die Netzwerkfreigabe auf ein lokales Laufwerk. Natürlich kannst du das auch außerhalb von Java machen. Entweder über "Windows-clicki-bunti-UI" oder eben über so eine Kommandozeile. 

Einzig mir bekannte andere Lösung: JCIFS

- Alex


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Sep 2009)

net use funktioniert halt nur für Windows oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2009)

Richtig. Deshalb hier auch schon der dritte  Hinweis auf JCifs ... :autsch: ----> :rtfm:


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Sep 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Richtig. Deshalb hier auch schon der dritte  Hinweis auf JCifs ... :autsch: ----> :rtfm:



Jaja ich habe es ja gesehen 
Vielen Dank, muss mir überlegen ob ich das benutze


----------



## tuxedo (25. Sep 2009)

Na noch plattformunabhängiger wird's nicht mehr gehen. Mit dem Pfad den du da benutzt (bzw. benutzen wolltest) wärst du auf anderen System vermutlich auch nicht weit gekommen. 

- Alex


----------

